# [APP] 3D stereoscopy picture maker (Make It 3D Free)



## Jin (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, I made an app that generates 3D anaglyph pictures.

*Download here*
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.photo3dapps.makeit3d.free
View attachment 972


*Screenshots*
View attachment 975


*Youtube instruction*





Thanks!


----------



## rddocke (Aug 14, 2011)

It's cool I just don't happen to have the red and blues on me but I see where your going with it. I'm developing my own app hoping to be picked up by app lovers ill keep you posted


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a pretty neat application, thanks for making it 

I kinda like where people are taking the 3D but it also seems like its being pushed out when there's no high demand for it >_<


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Raiden


----------

